# Where to repair a Tag Heuer watch?



## Lux_Luminous (Jun 27, 2004)

Hello!

I've had a Tag Heuer F1 for over ten years and it's finally stopped working. 

This time, a simple battery change didn't "fix" it. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/frown.gif

Where can I get it looked at for repair? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/confused.gif

Is it worth repairing? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thinking.gif

Your advice and suggestions are greatly appreciated . . .


"Lux" /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink2.gif


----------



## rgp4544 (Jun 27, 2004)

Had a TAG Heuer quit after 16 years.

What the local jeweler said (to the best of my memory)is:

TAG Heuer has a service center in New York City, they will make the watch as new, and it will cost almost as much as new.

Not sure if it helps but that is what I was told when mine needed repairs. It's still in the desk drawer, not likely to get sent there any time soon.

Richard.


----------



## K-T (Jun 27, 2004)

Send/bring it to an authorised dealer, they should know know what to do - I wouldn't want someone else mess with that watch.
You could also try to contact them via email or maybe they've got a service number to call?


----------



## simbad (Jun 27, 2004)

I have a T.Heuer F1 since 12 years ago and I have to take it to an official dealer to change the battery and they get in contact to the factory for a repair, but like rgp said above NY City is the best way in the US.
Otherwise it's an old model and they stop the production of both versions two or three years ago. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/frown.gif


----------



## Mr Ted Bear (Jun 27, 2004)

I would recommend Walter Gooden in West Los Angeles.

They are factory authorized for nearly all the better brands...Tag, Rolex, Omega, Breitling etc


----------



## Lux_Luminous (Jun 27, 2004)

Thank you for the information! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif

I hope that it isn't too expensive to fix. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/frown.gif


"Lux" /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink2.gif


----------



## Lurker (Jun 28, 2004)

I would agree that sending it to TAG will get you good results, but probably for more money than it is really worth. 

I don't know what kind of movement your F1 has or if it is readily available as a standard replacement part outside of the TAG repair network, but if it is, then an independent watch repair service center would be the most sensible approach in terms of cost. 

Or just replace the whole watch. I normally wouldn't repair a quartz watch, and if it only lasted 10 years to begin with, I wouldn't want to invest very much in a new movement of equal quality.


----------



## kitelights (Jun 28, 2004)

My GF took her TAG to an authorized TAG dealer locally who has been in business for over 50 years (supposed to be the areas most prestigious and reputable jeweler) and was told that it would require sending it back to TAG for service and probably wasn't worth the cost because of the age of the watch (about 8 years old) and she might consider looking at a new one. 

I thought that they were trying to take advantage of her, so I took it back in myself and questioned them stating that we figured that it was only a battery. They took it in the back and supposedly opened it up and tried a battery, came back and said that it wasn't the battery and needed alot of work. I stated my disbelief in the "quality" of a $900 watch and left.

I went directly to another dealer and didn't tell them about the previous experience; just said that I wanted to have the battery replaced. This dealer wanted to send it back because of checking the seals, etc. but I explained that the only time that it gets wet is in the shower, not worried about seals for diving. They opened her up, put in a new battery, and it's been working like new ever since for $7.

I had a strong feeling that the original dealer was trying to take advantage of an unsuspecting consumer who seemingly "had money." Turns out that I was 100% right. I'd try a different place and replace the battery. It's worth the effort. I wonder if my experience isn't somewhat common among high end watches.


----------



## tiktok 22 (Jun 28, 2004)

For what it's worth, I change my own battery. I made a wrench to fit the back of my TAG(Sel). The dealer wanted $75 just to change a battery. I now do it myself for about $3. From what I've learned, it seems that most of these "dealers" are simply there to take your money. If my Sel ever needs a new movement, I'm definately going to shop around.


----------

